# Quick release clamps and tensioning



## Blacklabradorman (14 Jul 2009)

Hi everyone,

So I've got to the stage where I think I need to buy a new saw. The problem I have (and I've scoured all the forums to see if this question has already been answered) is which of the saws has the quickest release and re-attachment of blades for pierced work (for example).

On my cheap version which only takes pinned blades I have to release the tension which involves several turns of a knob, slide the work over the blade and then turn the knob again to retension.

Looking at the Hegners and Axminsters (and talking to salesmen) they seem to all be similar or have I missed something? I was expecting the more expensive machines to have a lever to release the tension.

I've read in some other posts that the quick release clamps help (especially when adapted to use a lever instead) but what about the tensioning? Does this also mean that you have to release the tension and then release the blade which may need a tool if not modified?

Sorry - seem to have rambled a bit but if anyone can offer any advice/clarification I'd be very grateful

Thanks as always

Happy Scrolling....

Sean


----------



## Jorden (16 Jul 2009)

The Delta 40-570 (also known as the SS350) has the mechanism you are looking for. The blade is clamped by an eccentric cam lever at both ends, the tension applied by pushing another lever on top of the upper arm. The system is called Quickset II. 

Now the bad news: Delta no longer supply to the UK so getting parts is a problem. However the machines were popular with schools so quite a few of them were sold in the UK. Occasionally one comes up for sale on the second hand market. Be warned though - they are heavy 

Dennis


----------



## Blacklabradorman (16 Jul 2009)

Hi Dennis,

Thanks for replying. I was hoping that some of the users of the more popluar machines (like Hegners and Axministers, even SIP) would come forward and say what their machines are like for blade changing.

Guess I'll have to try and actually get a look at some but that's almost impossible these days with so many online shops.

Cheers
Sean


----------



## jammie*dodger (16 Jul 2009)

I've just bought an Axminster machine off here and the first thing i plan to do is replace the blade clamps with the Hegner clock key ones. I've found a very good post on another forum from a man who has done just that and he says it works nicely.

Once they arrive i'll let you know how I get on


----------



## stevebuk (16 Jul 2009)

i use the Delta ss350 and its a brilliant machine, bought it cheap just as they were getting rid of them.
I can honestly say i have never used a scrollsaw without quick release couplings, and i dont think i would like to either, changing blades is so quick and easy.


----------



## chrispuzzle (17 Jul 2009)

Blacklabradorman":1q1m47x1 said:


> I've read in some other posts that the quick release clamps help (especially when adapted to use a lever instead) but what about the tensioning? Does this also mean that you have to release the tension and then release the blade which may need a tool if not modified?



Yes, with the Hegner/Axminster style of clamp, you must release the tension first. That is two actions: the tensioning knob and then a lever. Then you release the blade, which will need a tool. Hegner "quick release" clamps make that last step quicker.

Speed of blade change is the main drawback with these machines. The Hegner clock key improves it but not to the extent that you'd call it fast, compared with the more complicated (and perhaps less robust?) mechanisms.


----------



## Blacklabradorman (19 Jul 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'm so frustrated with my saw (mainly because it only takes pin ended blades) that I think I'll buy the Fox and see how I get on. Being able to use spiral blades will help a lot I think.

Speed isn't really an issue for me but I was just trying to find out how much better it is using the clamps. 

There's a new Proxxon saw on the market - I wonder what that's like?

Cheers
Sean


----------



## jammie*dodger (19 Jul 2009)

Be aware that spiral blades may not be the answer. I haven't had the chance to use them yet but i've read they can be quite hard to master. Maybe one of the old hands could fill us both in on using spiral blades?

Rob.


----------

